# A few old bows...



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

i dont remember the exact details for it, but i think that handle design was for variable draw lengths


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, thanks for posting. That is such a cool looking bow. I'm anxious to hear what you find out about it.

thenson


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

It's a Ben pearson. I recall seeing ads for it


----------



## ElliotHeath (Mar 20, 2007)

I know the cocking mechanism is to reduce the pull weight. I think it is 100# without.


----------

